# Humminbird transducer



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I lost my humminbird transducer last week at alum. I must have hit something on my way back to the dock. It was for a helix 7 sonar gps model. 2nd generation. Anyways I’ve tried cabelas, humminbird, Vance’s, and everyone else that comes up on the internet but no one has one. The delivery date is Oct 10. Before I order one , anyone know where I can find one. It’s a model xnt 9 20 t.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

E Bay


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Did you try Russel marine products?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Morrow. Just checked they are out if stock also. 
Dwmikemx I didn’t check eBay. I don’t have an account with them


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Do an online search, just type in XNT. There are all kinds of them available.



Humminbird XNT 9 20 T (710198-1) -




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Did you find one? I think I have what you need. Message me.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I will check my stuff.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

John, did u contact Dennis at Boat Things? Im sure he has them laying around or can get them. 895-2628

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

